# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  نصب Oracle

## Bahmany

با سلام و خسته نباشید

بنده تازه Oracle را در کامپیونر نصب کرده ام و اولین شروعم هم هست 

میخواستم بندونم که بعد از نصب وقتی وارد SQL Plus میشویم برای وارد شده به رون قسمت چه UserName , Password باید وارد کرد
Oracle 9.0.1.0.1



باتشکز و آرزوی موفقیت  :ناراحت:

----------


## moohssenn

همون که موقع نصب دادی

----------


## Bahmany

اگه موقع نصب براش رمز عبوری مشخص نکردم چی ؟

----------


## moohssenn

والا نمیدونم . مطمئنی که رمز ندادی آخه من همیشه رمز میدادم و نمیدونم میشه یا نه ؟
انشاالله که برو بچ استاد اوراکل بیانو جواب بدن ما هم استفاده نمائبم

----------


## mparhiz

سلام
اینارو امتحان کن امیدوارم که جواب بده:
SYS/CHANGE_ON_INSTALL
SYSTEM/MANAGER
SCOTT/TIGER

----------


## Bahmany

ممنون از راهنمایی تون

----------


## moohssenn

سلام 
آقای بهمنی میخواستم ببینم با این user و pass که دوست عزیزمون mparhiz زحمت کشیدن جواب گرفتید؟

----------


## Bahmany

system/manager موقعی که بعد از ساخت بانک هیچ پسوردی را تغییر ندادید عمل میکند

----------


## جمال خلیلی

آیا میتوانم اوراکل لینوکس را بر روی ویندوز ایکس پی نصب کنم

----------


## setarehman

یکی میگفت دیتا بیس اوراکل رو نمیشه روی ایکس پی نصب کرد منم خودم نتونستم هیچ نسخه ای از دیتا بیس رو  نصب کنم 
آیا این درسته؟

----------


## hmm

اوراکل برای  پلتفرمهای مختلف نسخه مجزا داره که باید بدست بیاری یا dl کنی
بدیهیه که هر نسخه فقط روی پلتفرم خودش نصب بشه!

----------


## setarehman

ببخشید من متوجه نشدم
بیشه بهتر توضیح بدید
پس چرا هیچ کس تا حالا اینو به من نگفته بود

----------


## hmm

برو به سایت اوراکل متوجه میشی
دیگه چی رو بیشتر توضیح بدم
برای لینوکس نسخه مخصوص خودش رو dl کن
برای ویندوز و freeBSDو غیره هم هرکدوم نسخه مخصوص خودش رو dl کن

----------


## d_hoseini

كاملا غلطه
يكي از بزرگترين مزيتهاي اوراكل نسبت به ديتابيسهاي ديگه اينه كه روي خيلي Osها نصب ميشه همچنين سخت افزارها

----------


## shahrooz_esi

اوراکل 10 زیاد با ویندوز اکس پی سازگار نیست  . سازگارتزین سیستم عامل با اوراکل لینوکس هستش که حتی خود شرکت اوراکل نیز یک نسخه مخصوص خودش رو نیز ارائه داده

----------


## hmm

> كاملا غلطه
> يكي از بزرگترين مزيتهاي اوراكل نسبت به ديتابيسهاي ديگه اينه كه روي خيلي Osها نصب ميشه همچنين سخت افزارها


اوراکل برای os های مختلف برنامه نصبی مختلف داره که توی سایتش میتونید ملاحظه بفرمایید ... اصلا امکان نداره بصورت عادی و طبیعی برنامه اجرایی که توی لینوکس اجرا میشه رو توی ویندوز اجرا کرد مگر اینکه دوباره کامپایل بشه و نسخه مخصوص ویندوز تولید بشه




> اوراکل 10 زیاد با ویندوز اکس پی سازگار نیست . سازگارتزین سیستم عامل با اوراکل لینوکس هستش که حتی خود شرکت اوراکل نیز یک نسخه مخصوص خودش رو نیز ارائه داده


اینکه اوراکل روی لینوکس پرفرمنس بالاتری داره درسته (البته خود این مورد هم کلی بحث داره) ولی روی xp هم نصب میشه و مشکلی نداره اینکه میفرمایید سازگار نیست رو نمیفهمم ...

----------


## oracledba

سلام

http://naghoospress.ir/bookview.aspx?bookid=1486184

----------

